# Mahi



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

getting my yak soon and was wondering how to go about finding and catching some mahi this is the wifes favorite fish and i would love to bring her some home fresh. I'm not new to kayak fishing just new to the Gulf and salt fishing side.... any advice would be greatly appreciated or even a fishing buddy


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

If you can find a tide line or patch with sargassum weed, they like to hang out under it. Or really anything floating.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

can i get a quick run down on how to find a tide line?


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

That's what it looks like bro


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

During fall they tend to come in close. Last year was pretty good and the piers were loading up. When you see guys landing sails and wahoo from their yaks, chances are, there are mahi around too. You just have to be out at the right time and put the right bait in front of them.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Lp, any chances of you coming in for a weekend this summer?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

No, unfortunately not. Maybe next spring / summer.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Let us know bud. I'm thinking of making a pier to pier trip like you guys did last year. Just waiting on a month when we would have a better shot at some pelagics. Any advice on the trip?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Any time is a good time. Except the dead of winter. Shoot for the end of cobia season when there's less boats but still cobia and the kings should be thick! Or September-November. There will be lots of kings still around and the BFT along with mahi, sails and wahoo will be possible. 

If you just want to go for it, pick a day when the water is around 80degrees or less (when it got over 82 the bite shut off almost completely near shore). Troll deep divers and dusters with cigs. You'll hook up with king and Spanish, maybe a shark or two and you never know if the wahoo and sails are around. Put the wind at your back and you'll be able to troll at 3.5-5mph and really get their attention.

You can also catch jack crevalle, barracuda, amber jack, snapper and those elusive Mahi. Just depends what kind of structure you pass over. If I could do it again id troll in 30ft the whole way, then do another at 65ft and another in 80-90ft (within 6miles of shore).


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome, thanks. I know you guys got set back by the storm, but how long did it take to make it minus the time spent dodging the storm?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

It should have taken 8 hours but we didn't land till after 5. I think it was 12.5hours total, minus the hour - 1:15 for repairs and lunch at opal beach. 

Straight through, 8 hours. Good day of fishing, 10hours. 

The storm didn't put us off much at all. It actually increased our speed and turned on the king bite but we had to hit the beach because a member of the group needed repairs and then we ate lunch as well.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Mahi at Pensacola pier. Nows the time!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Caught one in under 40 ft of water the other weekend.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Hopefully they'll be hungry in the morning!


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

What size gear are you using from these beauties? Think a penn 5000 or 7000 spinning reel would do the trick or am I in need of some bigger gear?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

MillerLight21 said:


> What size gear are you using from these beauties? Think a penn 5000 or 7000 spinning reel would do the trick or am I in need of some bigger gear?


5000 would be fun! 7000 should be no problem


----------

